# Iwc Pocket Watch Made Into Wrist Watch?



## ajwill (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum and am seeking some advice. I am wanting to convert an IWC pocket watch into a wrist watch. The IWC wrist watches are out of my price range, so I thought I would get a watch maker to put lugs on a pocket watch converting it to a wrist watch. Can anyone provide any tips/advice in terms of what models, where to source time piece or anything else that may aid my cause. I guess I would need a model with the crown at 3 rather than 12 o'clock.

Regards

Anthony


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

sounds like you need to do lots and lots of research into models and prices unless you have something very specific in mind.

iwc pocket watches done exactly come cheep and then there is the cost of the work. and a decent strap.

are you sure this what you want to do?


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Another problem is that you will end up changing a real IWC pocket watch into something else, neither a pocket watch or a true IWC model. IWC owners have special words for these sort of conversions. I won't repeat them here but google ' iwc forum' and take a look. My suggestion would be to save up or look for a vintage steel IWC. These can sometimes be found at watch auctions such as Fellowes or Bonhams. Recently a 1970 model ref 819A auto with the lovely cal 8541B movement on a steel bracelet went for Â£625. Steer clear of e bay where the BIN prices are somewhat inflated. Best of luck with gettnig what you want.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another point to consider is that if you went ahead with this conversion the value of the watch would immediately drop like a stone.


----------



## ajwill (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks all, I appreciate the advice. Rotundas, could you suggest somewhere I could source the strap from?

Ong, thanks for the heads up, I'll start my search there.

Mach, its no so much I want it to retain the value, but merely add to my personal presentation without looking like a Hong Kong businessman. (will all due respect)


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i think you are putting the cart before the horse if you are already looking for a strap mate.

if you have the budget for this project then you have the budget for a huge range of mainstream wrist watches, ie without buggering up a perfectly good pocket watch.

also it is going to be very hard for anyone to help you if you dont let them know what you want.

also you might like to look out for other similar projects and see what you think of the end results, you may or may not like the results.

frankly i have yet to see a modern conversion that doesn't look like bad steampunk - not to be honest that i have really looked that hard.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

ajwill said:


> Thanks all, I appreciate the advice. Rotundas, could you suggest somewhere I could source the strap from?
> 
> Ong, thanks for the heads up, I'll start my search there.
> 
> Mach, its no so much I want it to retain the value, but merely add to my personal presentation without looking like a Hong Kong businessman. (will all due respect)


On a side-note, adding "with all due respect" to a comment meant as a put-down doesn't change the put-down.

For example:

I think you're an idiot to bastardize an IWC (with all due respect)


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

These solutions allow a pocket watch to be worn on the wrist without modification to the case.......

....adjustable clamp......





.....and vintage style pocket watch wrist strap....


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi all

I have a little Sterling silver Omega that started out life as a ladies fob watch, I bought it at a fleamarket here in Sheffield for a quid!!

it had already been converted for the wrist when I bought it, the job hadn't been carried out very well and the enamel dial was damaged when the dial feet were removed...














































I must say, I think it's fugly and since it was so cheap, I bought it for the curiosity value!!

BTW, it stopped working years ago!!

John


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

johnbaz said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a little Sterling silver Omega that started out life as a ladies fob watch, I bought it at a fleamarket here in Sheffield for a quid!!
> 
> ...


Well I think that's a beauty John :thumbup: Love the decorated dial & casework.

Get it fixed! :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dapper said:


> These solutions allow a pocket watch to be worn on the wrist without modification to the case.......
> 
> ....adjustable clamp......


An interesting idea Alan, where would you get one of those?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> An interesting idea Alan, where would you get one of those?


Would you believe "pocketwatchadaptor(dot com)"

The other type - try MK leathers


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > These solutions allow a pocket watch to be worn on the wrist without modification to the case.......
> ...


From ebay Mac. 'Pocketwatchadaptor' store, seller 'stimson70'.

I haven't tried one but thinking about giving it a go :yes:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Good Idea but perhaps have a very small loop of string from the pocket watch bow to the strap, just in case the pocket watch flops out during a vigourous movement, pocket watches don't bounce easily....................


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

harryblakes7 said:


> Good Idea but perhaps have a very small loop of string from the pocket watch bow to the strap, just in case the pocket watch flops out during a vigourous movement, pocket watches don't bounce easily....................


 sort of like the safety chains you used to see (and perhaps still do for all I know) on women's jewellery. also perhaps some grippy or protective pads where the clamp fingers actually touch the watch case - unless you are looking for wabi :stop:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dapper said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > dapper said:
> ...


Found it, thanks Alan definitely something to consider :wink2:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I would have thought it would need to be a small pocket watch - I wouldn't want to wear either of mine like that. If you wear a jacket it might be worth considering a leather "Albert" *, wearing the pocket watch in the breast pocket. I do this most days now...and one on the wrist as well!

*Sometimes referred to, I believe, as a "military" pocket watch strap.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

or buy a predone one, that way its already lowered in value and its not you who has done the butchering

29093429277


----------



## Itsawindup (May 20, 2009)

There are some ready-made cases with glass backs which are available on the bay, in different sizes to accomodate pocket watch movements. They would result in you losing the original case but thats your choice.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/47-mm-Watch-stainless-steel-CASE-PILOT-steel-C333-/281110159196?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4173789f5c


----------

